# Shell V.Power Nitro Diesel - My findings.



## Touringtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Went to Dunfermline at the weekend.

Filled the tank from empty ish (77.02 litres) with Shell V Power Nitro Diesel, covered 341.6 miles. 
Filled the tank at Asda with 63.01 litres of regular Asda Diesel. (24.64mpg on V.Power).
Refilled at home with Total regular Diesel (62.95 litres) having covered 308.8 miles on the return journey. (22.30mpg on Asda Diesel)

Cost per mile
Shell V.Power Diesel – 32.49 pence per mile = 341.6 miles cost £110.98  (£95.30 if Asda used)
Asda regular Diesel – 27.90 pence per mile = 308.8 miles cost £86.15 (£100.32 if V.Power used)

So even though there were more mpg out of the V.Power it actually cost £15.68 more on the single outward journey than if regular diesel had been used.
Similar driving times and conditions.

Do I know the if the benefits of V.Power worked for me – I honestly don’t know.

If any of you can follow my calculations, please comment with your thoughts.


----------



## Teutone (Oct 29, 2013)

just proves that the marketing department of Shell has done a good job.
People see (and I still debate this) the gain in economy and fill up the more expensive stuff not realising that over the long run, they are out of pocket.

Credit to you to approach this with common sense!


----------



## 2cv (Oct 29, 2013)

I think this is an interesting experiment, but will unfortunately give inaccurate results. The first reason for inaccuracy is difficulty in filling to exactly the same level on each occasion, for example the pumps may cut off at a different point. Secondly I think that there was quite a strong wind at the weekend and this would have quite a bearing on mpg.
To get more accurate figures would take a longer term use of each fuel.
I understand that supermarket fuels may lack some additives used in branded fuel, so depending on the vehicle being filled the initial saving of the cheaper fuel may be far outweighed in long term engine health costs.


----------



## shortcircuit (Oct 29, 2013)

I understand that supermarket fuels may lack some additives used in branded fuel, so depending on the vehicle being filled the initial saving of the cheaper' fuel may be far outweighed in long term engine health costs.

 Interested to find out how the supplier of fuel will affect engine health costs.  Have done 44,000 miles predominantly on Morrison's or ASDA and have noticed no deterioration in performance with consumption slightly improved with higher mileage.


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sainsburys took I think it was Shell to court some time back after their advertising suggested supermarket fuel was in some way short on additives, Sainsburys won and got serious damages. At the end of the day it is really up to the likes of Shell to prove how they manage to get more energy in their fuel


----------



## Touringtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

....... Just to add a bit more info. 

Asda diesel does less to the gallon but it still cheaper than V Power.


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 29, 2013)

also route dependent as hills and  motorways make difference plus driving styles also must be taken into consideration


----------



## Touringtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

.... Exactly the same route (reversed). Very similar driving conditions and time. Same driver. 

The point is..... Worse fuel economy but still less cost.


----------



## AuldTam (Oct 29, 2013)

What additives are they claiming are missing?


----------



## Smaug (Oct 29, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> .... Exactly the same route (reversed). Very similar driving conditions and time. Same driver.
> 
> The point is..... Worse fuel economy but still less cost.



Ah, but driving south, it's all downhill . . . :dog:


----------



## frontslide (Oct 29, 2013)

I notice Farmfoods are doing 10 litres of cooking oil for less than a tenner.


----------



## Seannachie (Oct 29, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> ....... Just to add a bit more info.
> 
> Asda diesel does less to the gallon but it still cheaper than V Power.



Have you any evidence to support that claim (that Asda's diesel does less mpg)? If so, I would like to hear it, please.


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well up here in Scotland all our fuel comes out of Grangemouth (at least it will when they get the place started again) where ever you buy it from. They blend each companies mix to order as it is loaded into the tanker. I suspect the main difference in price comes from only having high throughput stations and less advertising. Most of the big names in petrol stations got out of refining and even those that still have refineries operate them at arms length and supply any retailer


----------



## Touringtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

No I haven't got any evidence. I didn't pick Asda especially, it was the fuel station I came to first for the return journey home. I used the word Asda as a point of reference for my fill up for the journey home. I am not slagging supermarket fuel off.  
The bottom line in my opinion is that the V Power probably isn't worth paying the extra for. 

I also think that all fuel must meet a legal standard of some kind. 

Shell may well be adding a little more Cetane to the V Power but charging a lot for the benefit. 

I'll try chip pan oil next time but get it from Tescos.


----------



## Seannachie (Oct 29, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> No I haven't got any evidence. I didn't pick Asda especially, it was the fuel station I came to first for the return journey home. I used the word Asda as a point of reference for my fill up for the journey home. I am not slagging supermarket fuel off.
> The bottom line in my opinion is that the V Power probably isn't worth paying the extra for.



I asked because over 120K miles and accurate fuel logs I have found that Asda diesel gave me the mpg the vehicle manufacturer  claimed I should get from my vehicle (Mercedes 310D, 3500gvw lwb, high-roof, running fully-loaded and wondered why your experience sounded different. Approximately one-third of my mileage was done abroad - where Asda diesel is not available ;-) - but I found no difference to my mpg using 'foreign' fuel, no matter what the pump name was.



> I also think that all fuel must meet a legal standard of some kind.



Yes, in the UK it must all meet the relevant British Standard.



> Shell may well be adding a little more Cetane to the V Power but charging a lot for the benefit.



The operative word here is 'may' but, yet again  the words 'may not' could also be appropriate.  Frankly, I have never noticed any benefit when I've been forced to fill with Shell (or any other self-styled 'premium' brand).



> I'll try chip pan oil next time but get it from Tescos.



Make sure you strain the chips out first! :lol-053:


----------



## QFour (Oct 29, 2013)

You get less mpg with cooking oil. I tried it in my VW T4. You could get down to about 50 / 50 but after that the engine was very sluggish and you needed more accelerator pedal to get anywhere. It also had a funny smell ( Bit like a chip shop ) I used to go to ASDA and buy the cheapest on offer fill the trolley, out to the van, fill the van and then over to the recycling to get rid of the bottles. Lot of trouble for not a lot of gain. Now just fill MH with diesel and drive with light right foot ......


----------



## maxi77 (Oct 29, 2013)

User1 said:


> You get less mpg with cooking oil. I tried it in my VW T4. You could get down to about 50 / 50 but after that the engine was very sluggish and you needed more accelerator pedal to get anywhere. It also had a funny smell ( Bit like a chip shop ) I used to go to ASDA and buy the cheapest on offer fill the trolley, out to the van, fill the van and then over to the recycling to get rid of the bottles. Lot of trouble for not a lot of gain. Now just fill MH with diesel and drive with light right foot ......



I think it depends on the engine, some Bongo owners have claimed run at much higher concentrations of veggie oil.


----------

